# Novo Cream Separator



## HollyBearFarm (May 25, 2008)

Has anyone used one of these? We just got one (yay for summer bonuses!) and are playing around with it. If you've used one (or any cream separator for that matter, since I don't think the design has changed in a century) can you answer a few questions for me?

1. Which settings do you use?
2. How much cream do you get from a gallon of goat's milk? 
3. How thick is your cream?
4. How do you keep it thin enough to not clog the separator, but thick enough to make butter or cream cheese?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

it is not a great quantity, a cup or two, the way I rember it,
I kinda got to a point unless I had 3 or 4 gallons of milk to separate I felt it was not worth it, (partly was my wife did not want to use it), (and it does not, at least in mine seem to separate correctly if it has been refrigerated, I tried to save it and separate it before making cheese, I even tried to warm it to what would have been room temps, or more.

I have a plava hand power separator, and it has done me well, but I know some have not been as happy,
(there does apear to be some relationship between the two units, form the looks of the picuter of the head of the unit, ( think the head of the unit is faily good), if your is electic I would guess it is better, I wish mine was electric, as it can become a juggling act to trun the crank and move containers and keep the bowl filled, for one person, 

my separator I always had very thick heavy cream, and many times when making butter there was little butter milk, 

I never had it clog the separator,

I finally figured out I could put the head in the refrigerator for a day and save the washing of it, you could do this for about two maybe three days before needing to wash it, 

we been making cheese out of the extra, we have, and I cut back so we do have as much milk to deal with, so it will take about a week to build up a spare 5 gallons, 
I normally store my milk in 2 gallon stainless steel stock pots, (jsut cheap ones), but I found if I fill the stock pot to where the milk touches the lid, the cream will separate out quickly, and I jsut take a spatula and scrap it off now, and then some around the top of the stock pot, 

on the 5 gallon if I use it, and it sets for about a week in the refrigerator, it will have nice layer on the top of the milk, I use a perforated skimmer http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=3274&cat=0&page=3
and skim the cream of the milk (I do not get the quantity as with the seperator but I do not have the clean up either) I jsut put the cream in a plastic carton and freeze, my daughter makes butter and uses it, 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=2992133

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=3117388


----------

